# Muffins



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

This is for a school project. Please tell me your favorite kind of muffin listed.

Banana Nut
Blueberry
Chocolate
Cinnamon

Thanks! The Snyder's


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Blueberry


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Banana nut


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Blueberry


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

blueberry


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Blueberry!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Blueberry! :drool:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

None of the above.... Homemade elderberry muffins made with goat whey... Those are the BEST muffins in the whole world!!!

If I HAD to choose from your list... I think I'd pick chocolate even though I don't eat sugar so wouldn't be able to eat it, I still love chocolate!!!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Blueberry, the ones with the huge puffy tops you get from like Tops.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Blueberry! Chocolate chocolate chip is a close second.....!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Banana Nut.....but I have to agree with Eliya...those homemade Elderberry muffins are awesome!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

If I had to choose from the list; blueberry.

Eliya, can you send me that recipe..? We have tons of elderberries!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Blueberry


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Chocolate. :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Um, I like both blueberry and chocolate. . . but chocolate beats out the berries.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

Cinnamon


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Amos said:


> Eliya, can you send me that recipe..? We have tons of elderberries!


I'll see if I can write it up for you. We dehydrate the elderberries, that way they can be used all year round like raisins (although we usually use them all up by Christmas!). If I don't get you the recipe by next week, PM me to bug me for it. I have a tendency to forget... I'd do it right now, but I don't know the amounts I use so I have to find the cookbook. The cookbook doesn't have a recipe for the muffins we make (we make them with whatever we have on hand), but it gives me the correct proportions of the basics - flour, honey, baking soda etc.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Amos, I posted the recipe in the section for recipes: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=9235


----------

